

CoffeeScript: Accelerated JavaScript Development (PragProg book, now in beta) - TrevorBurnham
http://pragprog.com/titles/tbcoffee/coffeescript/

======
TrevorBurnham
I'm the author.

Earlier discussion at <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2498438>, but I
felt it as appropriate to post it again now that the book is actually
available.

The plan is for the book to be in beta for a couple of weeks, then go into
print in mid-June. So if you buy the beta now, you can still influence the
final book.

Questions?

~~~
mkeblx
I really want to try CoffeeScript out but am fairly comfortable with
developing with plain JS (I say that now at least). One thing that would make
me likely to jump in right now is if it will make development faster, caring
less about the beauty of the code (Going from PHP to CS could be too jarring).
Has it been your experience that it's more 'accelerated'?

~~~
TrevorBurnham
Yes, that's why I picked the title. In my experience, I quickly became more
productive in CoffeeScript than I ever had been in JavaScript. That the code
is prettier and more readable is great, but you can also just churn out more
code faster, because it takes fewer characters—and fewer brain cycles—to
accomplish common tasks. The most obvious example is that you only have to do
`-> ...` to create a new function, rather than `function(){...}`. But there
are many others.

